# Using Espresso Blend for pour over/French Press



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi

Complete newby here! Hi Everyone.

I have purchased beans designed for Espresso by mistake. I am starting out with pour over and have bought a Svart Grinder. No espresso set up!

how will the blend taste as pour over. Or should I just give it to someone who might be better placed to use it! Or should I just drink it?

Help /comment appreciated.

Roy


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Give it a go.

Generally you find coffee for espresso roasted a touch darker but not always. I am sure it will make decent pour over.

What coffee is it?

Perhaps someone will have tried it already.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

My friends buy espresso roast for their drip machine. They like the strong coffee taste. Every coffee bean will work for every brew method, for variable values of working. I suggest experimentation, give it a go. Only pass it on if you can't get anything you like from your setup.


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Give it a go.
> 
> Generally you find coffee for espresso roasted a touch darker but not always. I am sure it will make decent pour over.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. James Formula 6

i have been using it in my mokka as a base for milky coffee. It seems ok. I will also try it with pour over.


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

allikat said:


> My friends buy espresso roast for their drip machine. They like the strong coffee taste. Every coffee bean will work for every brew method, for variable values of working. I suggest experimentation, give it a go. Only pass it on if you can't get anything you like from your setup.


 Thank you. I will experiment.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

You may need to go for some odd grind settings to make an espresso roast work well in a V60, but only time and experimentation will prove whether you can make it drinkable, or even if you find the results worth repeating.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

RoyB said:


> Thank you. James Formula 6
> 
> i have been using it in my mokka as a base for milky coffee. It seems ok. I will also try it with pour over.


 OH that is a yummy coffee. 
I used in a french press so no reason why pourover wouldn't work


----------

